# MTTFd Standard SPS



## Klopfer (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine böse Frage:

Welchen MTTFd nehmt ihr für eine "normale" SPS?

In unterschiedlichen Diskussionen kamen von 10 Jahre (Wert der EN ISO 13849-1 für ALLES was NICHTS hat  ) bis zu 30 Jahren alles heraus. Letzterer Wert, weil selbst normale SPS heutzutage recht zuverlässig seien.... sonst würde es ja auch im Prozess zu häufigen Ausfällen bzw. Havarien kommen. 

Mich würde Eure Meinung interessieren.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Beren (3 Dezember 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## nikraym (3 Dezember 2009)

NaNa nicht gleich so defensiv. Elektronische Komponenten erfüllen alleine Kat.B und können damit u.U. PL "b" erreichen.
MTBF Werte findet man bei Siemens.
MTBF=MTTF+MTTR

Da MTTR << MTTF, ist MTBF = MTTF.
Mit dem Anteil Gefährlicher Ausfälle von 50% ist MTTFd=2*MTBF.

Normale SPSen darf man theoretisch in Kat.B und auch als einen Kanal in Kat.3 Systemen verwenden, da hier keine bewährten Bauteile vorgeschrieben werden.
Es stellt sich in einem Kat.3 System allerdings die Frage, welchen DC man angibt.
Ich persönlich würde die Finger davon lassen.

Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, wo in der 13849-1 steht, dass alles was nichts hat, einen MTTFd von 10 Jahren erhält?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Klopfer (3 Dezember 2009)

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass es eine böse Frage sei.

Der MTTFd von 10 Jahren ist natürlich absichtlich so übel gewählt, dass ich damit keinen der PL erreiche in dem so richtig die Musik spielt.

Aber es gibt ja noch ein weiteres Szenario in dem Standard SPS sehr wohl eingesetzt werden dürfen und der MTTFd von Belang ist, nämlich als Testkanal der Kat.2!

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Blockmove (3 Dezember 2009)

Klopfer schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja noch ein weiteres Szenario in dem Standard SPS sehr wohl eingesetzt werden dürfen und der MTTFd von Belang ist, nämlich als Testkanal der Kat.2!



Darüber haben wir bei uns auch schon mal gegrübelt.
Allerdings auch ohne rechtes Ergebnis, bzw. mit dem Ergebnis Kat.2 zu vermeiden, weil der Nachweis schwieriger ist als bei Kat.3.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Klopfer (5 Dezember 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, wo in der 13849-1 steht, dass alles was nichts hat, einen MTTFd von 10 Jahren erhält?
> 
> Beste Grüße



Guckst Du hier :arrow: EN ISO 13849-1:2007 4.5.2

_Zur Abschätzung der MTTFd eines Bauteils muss folgendes abgestufte Verfahren in der angegebenen Reihenfolge angewendet werden, um Daten zu finden:

a) Verwendung von Herstellerdaten;
b) Verwendung der Verfahren in den Anhängen C und D;
c) Verwendung eines Wertes von zehn Jahren._

:sm18:

Gruß

Alex


----------



## nikraym (7 Dezember 2009)

Danke, hatte ich bisher übersehen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Klopfer (7 Dezember 2009)

nikraym schrieb:


> Danke, hatte ich bisher übersehen.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Das ist ja leider bei dieser Norm nicht besonders schwer

Hände hoch, wer scohn alles mal die 100 mal Testrate für Kat. 2 gesucht hat :sm12:

Gruß

Alex


----------



## nikraym (8 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

z.B. ich .

Findet man auf Seite 25 der 13849-1:2006.


----------



## Klopfer (8 Dezember 2009)

Angeber! 

Aber Schmerz beiseite... Normen lesen funktioniert nicht, aber Normen anwenden oder solche Aussagen suchen eben schon. Insbesondere die EN ISO 13849-1 ist nicht wirklich aus dem Belletristik Regal 

Gruß

Alex


----------

